# Get This Guy On UFC TV ASAP!



## sandywh (Feb 20, 2011)

This is the most amazingly entertaining interview ever.  You might not know much about Paul McVeigh, but this guy is tailor made to be on TUF or hyping fights with Miguel Torres.

MMA Spot - On The Spot ~ Paul McVeigh



> The HMV Forum in London, England will play host to Cage Warriors 40, Saturday February 26. As always Cage Warriors returns with an exhilarating and action packed card that is guaranteed to have fans on the edge of their seats. The event will be headlined by the biggest female fight in European MMA history, as Bellators English superstar Rosi Sexton takes on Japan-based American Roxanne Modafferi.
> 
> Also highlighted on the card will be top-ranked bantamweight Paul Metabolic McVeigh as he defends his Cage Warriors title against German prospect Andreas Minigun Bernhard.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 23, 2011)

I think you'll be pleased to know that Paul is on the next Ultimate Fighter!

He auditioned a while back and we've known he was going to be on it but it's just been announced officially now. Expect the unexpected. He is however a very good fighter unless his sister is battering him lol, we're cheering for him anyway. Awa the Dinky Ninjas!


----------

